# Got my New LINK Rod and Allen Kraken Fly Reel



## Gramps (Nov 1, 2007)

Mmmm that's a sweet looking setup! Love that blue.

Why the 10' rod thought?


----------



## JBMitziSkiff (Nov 2, 2012)

> Mmmm that's a sweet looking setup! Love that blue.
> 
> Why the 10' rod thought?


The length is better for wade fishing in the small surf. It allows you to load or double haul more line atleast for me when Im waist deep.


----------



## Gramps (Nov 1, 2007)

Cool, that is what crossed my mind but didn't know. What line are you running?

Sorry for 20 questions, just looking at upgrading my gear.


----------



## JBMitziSkiff (Nov 2, 2012)

> Cool, that is what crossed my mind but didn't know.  What line are you running?
> 
> Sorry for 20 questions, just looking at upgrading my gear.


7wt Superfly wtf sinking tip. 
It was on clearance at Academy for 9.99 so I thought I would try it out. So far so good.


----------



## hype143 (Jan 29, 2011)

I'm selling my link 9wt if you want to add to your quiver haha. Its like new. Just selling it because im making way for more stuff and could use a new 10 more than i need a 9.


----------



## saltaddict36 (Apr 11, 2013)

how much are you asking for your 8wt?


----------



## BayStYat (Sep 12, 2012)

I love my 2 allen reels. Superb customer service..


----------



## flyfisheraa573 (Jun 26, 2008)

Interested in hearing more about these Allen reels....

What's the quality in the upper wts? (Like 12 wt)

Never heard of them before this post


----------



## KnotHome (Jul 21, 2009)

Love my Allen's too! Can't speak to the upper weights but my Alpha II on my 8 wt has been getting dunked in the surf for a year and is still as smooth as the day I bought it


----------

